# Boite d'envoi bloquée



## Pupuce75 (29 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un soucis depuis ce matin , les mails que j'envoie restent bloqués dans ma boite d'envoi et ne partent pas.
Je n'ai rien changé sur la configuration et étant nouvelle utilisatrice de mac (que qq mois ) et n'ayant pas eu de soucis avec ( ça change énormément du pc qui plante tout le temps et de ce faite t'oblige a palier a ses défaillances que là j'ai perdu l'habitude ) , du coup je suis un peu perdu.
Pourriez vous me guider ?

Merci


----------



## pickwick (29 Juillet 2009)

Cela arrive régulièrement à tout le monde ce genre de soucis.
Le mieux est de ne rien toucher à la configuration de mail et de redémarrer.
Si cela ne suffit pas, attendez demain matin et tout sera sûrement rentré dans l'ordre.
Après seulement il sera temps de regarder plus loin.
Rassurez vous c'est la solution la plus sage si vous n'avez pas modifié votre configuration.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2009)

+1
cela arrive par exemple quand
- le serveur d'envoi  est HS pour x raison
tres courant

- plus rare:
le reglage  du compte dans mail partie smtp d'envoi est corrompu 

-- indiquer quel est le smtp utilisé ( free wanadoo, orange, gmail etc)
et quel service email est en cause


----------

